# felt speed 22



## heckyeahman (Aug 6, 2009)

took one of these out last weekend. 
it was $862...had an issue with the gears not changing very well. the guy said the mechanic could look at it. 

i thought the bike was great - it was really fast, and felt great.

any thoughts?


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

The '08 Speed 22 was replaced by the '09 Speed 30. The main difference I see is the Speed 22 was a 10 speed with R770 shifters and Felt downgraded the Speed 30 to 9 speed with R440 shifters.

I test rode the Speed 30 and fell in love with the ride and handling. However, I did not like the R440 shifters and was determined to get a 10 speed with R770 shifters. I looked hard for a leftover Speed 22 in size 51 cm, but could not find one. I ended up buying a Fuji Absolute 1.0 and am very satisfed with it.

I think the Speed 22 is a great bike that you would be well pleased with. $862 is a bargain and I would jump on it if it is the right size. If it is a 51 cm and you don't want it please let me know as I would be very interested in it.


----------



## heckyeahman (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the info. i went with a fuji cross comp instead...it was down to that, or the felt. kind of weird, i know; but i really like the fuji, and i think it'll fit my needs just a little bit better than the felt. it was a really nice bike though.


----------



## geeman9000 (Aug 8, 2008)

*speed 22*

Nice bike, I bought one a couple months ago and changed the tires to wider 28 mm continentals for greater trail stability and puncture resistance, I haven't seen any high speed instability yet, but I had the shifting problem to start as well. I think this is endemic to the 11 speed shimano 105 rear derailleur. After a couple hundred miles I had the rear derailleurs adjusted and now they work well. I paid $899 for mine but got a $300 trade in. Compared to a Fuji Absolute One, it has better gearing and is 2 pounds lighter, and it has a much better and lighter frame with cool internal wiring. It also has a shimano 105 hollowtech II hub, which is supposed to be better than the fuji's. On the down side the front derailleur shifter has 3 positions for a 105 ss 2 position front derailleur. This makes it somewhat less responsive, but you kind of get used to it. The bike store where I bought sold out of every one they had and only had the Fuji Absolute One's for the same price. These are way cooler and if you can still find it, buy it.


----------

